# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Măm măm món Nhật với giá bình dân - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> * Bánh xèo Nhật Bản 35.000Đ* 
> _ Địa chỉ: Số 23A ngõ 158 Ngọc Hà, Ba Đình, Hà Nội_ 
>  >>*Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Bánh xèo Nhật Bản 35.000 đồng*


Bạn thích các món ăn mang đậm nét văn hóa Nhật Bản mà giá cả vừa tầm? Hãy đến với quán Bánh xèo Nhật Bản 35.000 đồng, bạn sẽ thỏa mãn thú ăn uống với thực đơn phong phú nơi đây.
Ẩm thực của xứ sở hoa anh đào không còn xa lạ, nhưng không phải nơi nào cũng có mức giá khiến hóa đơn thanh toán dễ chấp nhận. Bánh xèo Nhật Bản, hay còn có tên gọi khác là Okonomiyaki Aozora là một trong hai cửa hàng của Aozora, nổi tiếng với giới trẻ Hà thành bởi sự ngon miệng và giá cả hợp lý.






















Xứ phù tang luôn chú trọng nghệ thuật trình bày trong ẩm thực, và Bánh xèo Nhật Bản giữ trọn vẹn điều đó. Cửa hàng không chỉ phong phú, đa dạng về thể loại món ăn mà còn trình bày rất đẹp mắt.


_Thực đơn tại chỗ cập nhật tới ngày 08/08/2012

_









 Ngoài thực đơn đồ ăn nóng tại quán, còn có một loại thực đơn gồm các món ăn nguội như sushi dành cho những thực khách muốn gọi món về nhà.


_Thực đơn gọi về cập nhật tới ngày 08/08/2012

_









Đặc trưng nhất trong thực đơn là món bánh trùng với tên quán: bánh xèo. Bánh xèo được làm từ bắp cái thái nhỏ, trộn với khoai được đánh nhuyễn. Khi hai nguyên liệu chính của bánh quyện vào nhau, đầu bếp sẽ đưa lên một chiếc bàn chảo lớn làm chín bằng nhiệt độ cao chứ không hề dùng dầu mỡ. Chính vì vậy, thực khách sẽ không tìm thấy sự chán ngấy từ loại bánh này. Sau khi chín, bánh sẽ được rưới thêm một lớp nước sốt, một vài đường vân mayonnaise, chuyển vào chảo nhỏ, mang lên cho thực khách. Và nếu bạn đã cất công đi ăn bánh xèo thì phải thử dụng cụ ăn rất “bánh xèo Nhật Bản”: một chiếc xẻng nhỏ. Vì dụng cụ này còn lạ lẫm nên khá khó ăn với người Việt Nam, nhưng rất thú vị để thử, đúng không nào?


_Bánh xèo

_









Một đại diện nổi trội khác của quán là món bánh nướng nhân bạc tuộc Takoyaki xuất hiện không ít trong các bộ manga của Nhật Bản. Đây là món ăn thông dụng trong các lễ hội của xứ phù tang, và cũng là món ăn được các cosplayer của Việt Nam săn lùng nhiều nhất mỗi khi có lễ hội cosplay.


_Bánh nướng nhân bạch tuộc_











Điểm thú vị khác của quán là mỗi bàn ăn còn có một bàn chảo nhỏ, được dùng vào mùa đông, giúp thực khách giữ nhiệt cho món ăn.












Ngoài ra, còn nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn khác như mì Udon, thịt cuộn trứng, mì lạnh… Nhưng có lẽ, chúng ta nên dừng ở đây để trí tò mò kéo các bạn tới quán Bánh xèo Nhật Bản và trải nghiệm.




> >>*Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Bánh xèo Nhật Bản 35.000 đồng*


Nguồn: didau.org
Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## rose

giá cũng ổn đó chứ, phải thử 1 lần mới dc.  :Wink:

----------


## littlegirl

món nào nhìn cũng hấp dân, nhất là bánh xèo

----------


## damvanhuong

giá cũng phải chăng..ok

----------


## lovetravel

ui, nhiều loại quá, món nào cũng hấp dẫn cả

----------


## littlelove

oa, ngon nhể giá lại ổn

----------


## songthan

Món ăn của Nhật nhìn rất nghệ thuật

----------


## wildrose

trông ngon quá! hôm nào qua thử tí xem sao nhể?

----------


## saohoa

Oa nhìn đẹp mắt thế ko nỡ ăn  :cuoi1:

----------


## loplipop

Thực đơn hấp dẫn giá cả cũng ổn  :cuoi1:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

ngon tóa
Bánh nhật ăn rất ngon

----------


## Junsu

ăn mấy món nhật này rồi
ăn ngon nhưng ăn hiều thì hơi ngấy

----------


## dung89

Giá cả hấp dẫn nè, không biết ăn có ngon không

----------

